
Amazon Misses: Q4 Sales Up 22% To $21.3B, Net Income Down 45% To $97M - recoiledsnake
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/29/amazon-misses-q4-sales-up-22-percent-to-21-3b-net-income-down-45-percent-to-97m/
======
rmah
And yet it's up +21.15 (+8.12%) in after hours trading. I don't understand
AMZN stock at all.

